# HHS vs. Carbide Tools



## mchlhgn1 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am new to the site and wood turning and looking into tools. I was wondering what opinions were on tools. 

Which ones are best in your opinion?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

There is a place for every tool. I have both hss and carbide tools and use both of them, what are you planning on turning?


----------



## mchlhgn1 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Starting with smaller items*

I was thinking of starting with items like pens, bottle stoppers, and ornaments and moving from there.

I would ultimately like to do bowls, but know I will be limited in size due to the size of lathe I am planning on getting.

Really at this point my plans are a bit new to have a full understanding of where I want to go. I thought it would be best to get started and see where I want to go once I have a better understanding of the process and feel for turning.


----------



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

mchlhgn1 said:


> I am new to the site and wood turning and looking into tools. I was wondering what opinions were on tools.
> 
> Which ones are best in your opinion?
> 
> ...


I honestly think that in order to be a well rounded turner, pun intended, you need to be able to have the skill or ability to sharpen your turning tools. HSS tools need to be sharpened. Carbide tools e.g. Easy Wood Tools, Hunter Tools, Harrison wood tools etc. etc. need replacement carbide blades. I own an easy rougher and easy finisher and enjoy using them. But I get a greater sense of accomplishment when I use my HSS tools e.g. Sorby and Crown Pro PM. So, I guess really, there is no best for me. I enjoy using both. Enjoy your new hobby and don't forget to post pics of your work. :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

lumber jock said:


> I honestly think that in order to be a well rounded turner, pun intended, you need to be able to have the skill or ability to sharpen your turning tools. HSS tools need to be sharpened. Carbide tools e.g. Easy Wood Tools, Hunter Tools, Harrison wood tools etc. etc. need replacement carbide blades. I own an easy rougher and easy finisher and enjoy using them. But I get a greater sense of accomplishment when I use my HSS tools e.g. Sorby and Crown Pro PM. So, I guess really, there is no best for me. I enjoy using both. Enjoy your new hobby and don't forget to post pics of your work. :thumbsup:


I was thinking the same thing :thumbsup:
Carbide tools do have a quicker learning curve though


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

I have been trying to force myself to use the HSS more but I keep falling back on my carbides. I got an 'real' bowl gouge and I need LOTS more practice with it. I use my skew a fair bit to get into tight places or work surfaces and I have a small fingernail gouge for again, tight spots.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

mchlhgn1 said:


> I am new to the site and wood turning and looking into tools. I was wondering what opinions were on tools.
> 
> Which ones are best in your opinion?


This is not an easy question to answer, since there is no single answer.

You may not like to hear, but there is no single, simple answer.

Carbon steel sharpens easily. For a short time it will cut well, but will dull fast.

High Speed Steel is not as easy to sharpen, but will cut well for a longer time than CS. This can be sharpened, but takes more time. Not difficult, just takes longer.

Carbide is not as sharp initially, but will keep its edge longer. The downside is that it requires special equipment to sharpen. Most people do not have such equipment. So the replaceable cutter tools have come to the market. These tools may allow the cutter to be rotated, and eventually be replaced. The user does not have to invest to equipment to sharpen the carbide cutters.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

One thing about carbides, the cutters are replaceable but especially on the EasyWood minis they are a pain in the behind because the screw is so small and gets gummed up so easily. Replacement cutters come with a new screw and I've drilled a few out. Once you get to a point where they are dulled or chipped, you can't just turn around and stick em on the grinder....well, you can and I have with limited success. /shrug.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I started on HSS. I used a new carbide cutter for the first time roughing a handle and shaping and finishing. I found myself at each stage reaching for my HSS, I learnt to use them and find they have definite advantage. 

I will persevere with carbide cutters as I have 2 sets on there way.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tambotie (Jan 7, 2012)

mchlhgn1 said:


> I was thinking of starting with items like pens, bottle stoppers, and ornaments and moving from there.
> 
> I would ultimately like to do bowls, but know I will be limited in size due to the size of lathe I am planning on getting.
> 
> Really at this point my plans are a bit new to have a full understanding of where I want to go. I thought it would be best to get started and see where I want to go once I have a better understanding of the process and feel for turning.


Hi My advice would be to find a turning club and join or a turner near you, ask him or her to give you some pointers. If you join a club then you will be able to speak face to face with other turners even get some tuition and then decide what lathe to get and if this is what you want to do.Regards Tambotie


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I started with hss and spent a lot of time researching and learning how to sharpen. Even when I got the tools to a reasonable condition, I was still fussing with the edge and never really turning anything of any quality.

My research lead me to EZWood carbide tools and now I'm having a great time turning and making pieces worthy of people purchasing them.

I still want to learn more about hss but for now I'm learning about shaping bowls and finishing and chucking and everything that's so fun about this great art form.

I met Craig Jackson (developer of EZWood) and he said he wanted people to be able to spend more time at the lathe than at the grinder.
......and that's exactly what I've been doing:yes:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I know the easywoodtools are easy to use. They don't leave that great of a finish so you end up spending the time you might have spend sharpening, sanding. Personally I'd rather sharpen. 
There is a learning curve to using and sharpening a bowl gouge but it's worth it. I was turning wine stoppers last night to get ready for a demo this morning. When I took my time I was able to sand them with 400 grit and I was done. Even when I didn't get the most perfect cut I could start with 220. This was with my Thompson 3/8" detail gouge or sometimes a skew. 
That's why I'm a fan of the Hunter carbide tools. The Hercules and Osprey tools can be used as a scraper just like the Easywoodtools but they can also be used like a bevel rubbing tool like the bowl gouge and give a superior finish to any other tool I've used. They can also be used to shear scrape to clean up the cuts from the regular scraping action if you use that first. So you get the advantages of a scraper but have a tool that will teach you to use a bowl gouge by learning the bevel rubbing cut. 




 I still prefer the bowl gouge as an all around cutting and shaping tool. It's just more versatile and takes me 30 seconds to sharpen. 
I have several sharpening videos. Here is one of them.


----------



## firsty (Jan 14, 2013)

just joined this site, and was looking at the discussion re HSS versus carbide. I started with HSS and have had no problems with sharpening at all. use a 120 grit wheel, with a home made wolverine jig for my gouges. I and my buddy make a lot of our scrapers out of used HSS planer blades from a local sawmill. we have also used reciprocating hacksaw blades from a local steel shop. they are made of HSS, and being 14 in. long with a thin curf, make an awesome cutoff tool. we have recently used cutoff saw blades with stellite teeth, [ hardness between HSS and carbide], for small square faced tools, and round nose cutters for spindle work. if you want to find out just how much HSS steel is in one of the more expensive imported scrapers and other tools, check it out with a drill bit. you might be surprised at just how much HSS steel is really in one of those expensive tools. run the bit up the length of the tool from tip to handle. the drill bit will not mark the HSS, but will mark the mild steel at the point where the HSS is welded to the mild steel. you may be very surprised at just how little HSS is really in the tool you paid big bucks for. bit of a ripoff from some of the big name tool makers. also, stellite saw teeth can be sharpened on a regular stone. Firsty


----------



## jgilfor (Jan 25, 2013)

When I started (not too long ago), I didn't know if I would really like turning. I was nervous about the investment into the sharpening jigs and setup, plus the costs of the tools. I decided to start with a few EWT tools.

By the time I finished my first bowl, I decided that I NEEDED some real HSS tools and to learn how to properly sharpen them. I cannot find a carbide tool that will give a "start at 320 grit" finish, no matter how carefully you apply it to the wood.

I've since purchased and made many HSS tools from various manufacturers (honestly though, Doug Thompson's are my favs). Do I still use the carbide tools? You bet ya'! I find them very useful for roughing out a general shape. That way, i can save my expensive steel for the process of fine tuning and finishing cuts. Also, I have some Oland-style tools I made that use HSS/cobalt tips, which are my go-to tools for straight end-grain hollowing duties.

My advice is... go ahead and try some carbide tools, but you must have some HSS tools and the requisite grinder/sharpening setup to produce really quality woodturnings.


----------

